# Marin Muir Woods; Is it worth keeping?



## pastorbobnlnh (May 26, 2006)

Hi,

While this is my first post here, I'm a regular over on Bike Forums Classic and Vintage.

I found this Marin Muir Woods at the dump this summer. I'm trying to decide if I should put some energy and a little money into it to keep it arround as an extra beater (I don't really need one), part it out, give it away, or sell it.










I can't seem to find out much about the bike through my normal searches on Sheldon Brown's site or Google. There seems to be several variations of the Muir Woods. The most recent seems to be a street bike. I'm not certain which one I have, so any advice or pointing me to an appropriate website, would be appreciated. Thanks for your sage advice. 

Bob


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Pretty low end bike...but looks awfully clean considering it was a dumpster find.


You won't be able to sell it for much. $50-100....maybe.

It'd be a good beer run bike, a better single speed, and good karma if you decide to donate it.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Its a 1996, and a 20.5" by the looks of it. Its got abasic CrMo frame and fork... and well... parts are self evident. If i had it I'd sell it probably.


----------



## pastorbobnlnh (May 26, 2006)

DeeEight said:


> Its a 1996, and a 20.5" by the looks of it. Its got abasic CrMo frame and fork... and well... parts are self evident. If i had it I'd sell it probably.


 Thanks for your help, especially with the date. I knew it was not a jewel in the rough, but not a _mart special either. I'm going to check with a kid at the church first. If he wants it I'll help him pretty and tune it up. If not, I'm certain I can find a home for it.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

pastorbobnlnh said:


> I'm going to check with a kid at the church first. If he wants it I'll help him pretty and tune it up.


Sounds like the perfect solution :thumbsup:


----------

